# Error 0x8007045d "Failed to delete the selected partition."



## nrtitus14 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll start at the beginning:

I restarted my computer and after the mobo screen it said "Please insert bootable media," or something along those lines. I restarted a few times and it would not go away or boot into Windows 7 or anything. I got fed up and decided to try a clean install of Vista on the hdrive. When trying to install it, during the copying phase it told me I had to reformat my drive first. So I deleted the partition (which was my whole hdrive) and then tried formatting, when I got the error 0x80070057 "Windows was unable to complete the format." I tried installing a few more times and it would not work.

The next thing I tried was hooking up another hard drive (this new one is IDE, the other one is SATA). I installed Vista on the new one and it all worked fine. I tried formatting the SATA drive in Disk Management and it would give me the same error code. Next I tried formatting it through the formatter on the Windows 7 install disk. When I tried to delete the partition I got the error 0x8007045d "Failed to delete the selected partition."

Now when I look in the BIOS my SATA drive is not even recognized, and is also not recognized in Disk Management, SeaTools, any of the Windows install partitioners, nothing.



I need help 



The current state is I have Vista installed on a 40gb IDE hard drive, and I have a 500gb SATA hard drive hooked up properly that is no longer being recognized by anything.


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

It sounds like the SATA drive has failed. If you have another SATA drive available, go ahead and test it to rule out a faulty SATA controller on the motherboard, but odds are your hard drive is dead.


----------



## nrtitus14 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah I don't have another one lying around, but I'm pretty sure it's dead. Going to see if I can't get it replaced, otherwise I've been looking to get a bigger one anyway.


----------

